# اريد شراء او تأجير جهاز ultrasounicحديث يقوم برسم الdac curve



## محمد طعيمة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

برجاء المساعدة بالاماكن التى استطيع من خلالها التأجير او الشراء
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## FreeEngineer (21 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم
انا مهندس فى شركه خدمات وتوريدات معدات .ارجو الاتصال على الايميل freemanhaytham
ياهو
م.هيثم ابراهيم


----------

